# MSK hapkido demo, March 31, 2012



## zDom (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is some footage from a demo our class was asked to come and do on March 31, 2012.


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150632623091216



I think you have to have Adobe Flash player or something to view it...


I'm the guy on the left with the black trimmed pants, Mr. Derek Lewis is on the right.  I don't think it's our best rendition, but it is the one I have video of so ... (shrug) 



The bit that follows ours thought I thought went really well. My girlfriend is the "shopper" (very proud of how good they looked).


----------

